# Any cons in or near Missour?



## Kadarami (Aug 14, 2010)

I really want to start going to cons  Are there any in Missouri or in the nearby states? 

Thanks in advance <3


----------



## The DK (Aug 14, 2010)

i guess texas, alabama, and tennesse would be your best bets. im in the same boat the only cons close to me is georgia, pennsylvania, and tennesse. either way its still a drive


----------



## LycanBlade (Aug 14, 2010)

Missouri blows, it seems no matter what i get into i have to go like three states away to enjoy it
fuck you missouri


----------



## Zerksis (Aug 14, 2010)

MFF in Illinois (Chicago)


----------



## Steel the Wolf (Aug 15, 2010)

Kadarami said:


> I really want to start going to cons  Are there any in Missouri or in the nearby states?
> 
> Thanks in advance <3



Can't do much about full on cons, but if you walk your beady little eyes down to my signature you will find some information on a Mini-con/furmeet camping trip in a month.


----------



## Willow (Aug 15, 2010)

Zerksis said:


> MFF in Illinois (Chicago)


 Indeed it is. This year it's from the 19-21 of November iirc.


----------

